# The Krueger Dump



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2012)

I went out today to poke around The Krueger Dump, and test out my new camera. This is the closest dump to my house that hasn't already been dug. It is called the Krueger dump because of the two Krueger quart cone top beer cans that I found here, which I sent to Leon.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2012)

Here is a Schaefer beer can that is in surprisingly good shape, but too common.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2012)

A Grey Hound Motor Oil can that was there, along with more cool old stuff.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2012)

An old car hood. I found a plymouth hood ornament in the dump a while back. I wonder if they both came off of the same car?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2012)

Here is some sort of bucket from Cleveland, Ohio.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2012)

Does anyone recognize this milk?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2012)

A beer can, which was beyond repair.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2012)

An old shoe.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2012)

Plastic toy fire truck. Should I bring this back. It was all there except for a tiny chip on the corner of the front bumper.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2012)

There is some sort of big black thing buried in the dump, which I can't seem to move. Does anyone know what it could be?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2012)

Some sort of red thing, which was broken.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2012)

Pabst Blue ribbon.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2012)

A Squirt with part of its label, and a Carling black label. I thought it was cool, because somebody had opened it a lot of times.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2012)

A broken Sun Spot acl.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2012)

More cool old stuff.


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Aug 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> An old car hood. I found a plymouth hood ornament in the dump a while back. I wonder if they both came off of the same car?


 
 That hood looks like its in decent shape from the pic. I would think about grabbing that.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2012)

Idlenot Dairy, from VT. I have a crate from this dairy out in the garage.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2012)

A broken acl that I don't recognize.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2012)

Leon, do you recognize this can?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2012)

A thingy. Not sure what it is.


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 9, 2012)

That's a really cool looking dump!

 I prefer digging old stuff, but I have this one dump from about 1949 that is pretty amazing. It's a blast to dig in, because I'll come out with a dozen milks, an armfull of ACL and deco sodas, pounds of scrap copper, marbles, toys, and very interesting and rare local ACL medicine and druggist bottles. WW2 ACL milks are also to be had there, and this dump is very friendly to ACLs.

 The "big black thing" looks like an old safe.

 If I were there I'd gather all the metal in my truck and sell it for scrap. It would make digging/finding bottles and cans easier too.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2012)

There were a few of these milk bottle necks with the metal bails still on them, some in good condition too. Does anyone know the age on these.


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 9, 2012)

Age of the glass items and the wire bail milk appears to be Post-WW2 on through 1960 or so. May be older stuff underneath; that dump looks like it was used for a long time.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2012)

A Nesbitt's with a partial label. Never seen one in white. The best date range I have come up with for the dump so far is 1949-1963. I did find a late throw 1918 license plate in this dump, though. I dug a broken clear Coke bottle in here (NOT NDNR) but I couldn't seem to find it. I'll look for it next time I go out. Thanks for looking. I'll post the finds after I get them cleaned up.


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 9, 2012)

I bet there are some nice old porcelain advertising signs in that dump. It may be newer, but I'd be all over that location. Really interesting and easy to dig dump ya got there.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info Plumb. The bails seem to go along with the rest of the dump age-wise.

 A cool story about the house that this dump came from:
 Up until my Dad was 9, he lived across the street from our house, which hadn't been built yet. In 1961, when my Dad was 7 or 8, the house that the dump came from burned down. His house was less than half a mile away from the house. It was in the winter time, and he could see the red glow and the smoke rising from the house, while sitting on the living room couch.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> A broken acl that I don't recognize.


 

 That looks like a Tru Ade Orange Soda ACL.  LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> Leon, do you recognize this can?


 


 I would need you to e-mail me a bigger picture to decifer as thats just to small. Plus sometimes the can in question is upside down which makes Identification difficult. It almost likes like I can see a small red circle with a white K for the Krueger K Man. Can you send me better pics? did you bring it home? I think if you dig you can come up with some good cans. The Krueger quarts you sent dated around 1951. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## RCO (Aug 9, 2012)

thats an awful mess that someone left behind , it take a couple dumpsters to clean it up .  it might just be a more modern dumping , it could of been a site that saw alot of so called illegal dumping or a truck droped off a load of garbage there at some point . either way an awful mess .

 looks like there might be a few bottles that are interesting  , the squirt should clean up ok


----------



## NyDigger1 (Aug 9, 2012)

thats a good dump for acls! It take all of the painted bottles that are whole, sodas and milks included!

 HH!
  Mike


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2012)

> thats an awful mess that someone left behind , it take a couple dumpsters to clean it up . it might just be a more modern dumping , it could of been a site that saw alot of so called illegal dumping or a truck droped off a load of garbage there at some point . either way an awful mess .


 
 We know the house that it came from. There was only two old houses on that road at the time, and they were on the same property, they went together. It was a farm. In the dump I found farm license plates and tractor seats. The dump matches the houses' history. It can't be that modern, the latest artifact found there was a farm license plate from 1963.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2012)

Ok, here is the finds for today from the Krueger Dump. One Depression Glass lid, one mug, and one American Dry beer can for Leon.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2012)

I really like this little lid. I'm pretty sure it is depression glass.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2012)

Leon, I got a close up of the can, and yes, it looks like a Krueger. Should I bring this one back? It looks to be either gold and red, or white and red.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> That's a really cool looking dump!
> 
> I prefer digging old stuff, but I have this one dump from about 1949 that is pretty amazing. It's a blast to dig in, because I'll come out with a dozen milks, an armfull of ACL and deco sodas, pounds of scrap copper, marbles, toys, and very interesting and rare local ACL medicine and druggist bottles. WW2 ACL milks  and


 

 lock jaw from all those rusty cans [8D]


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> Leon, I got a close up of the can, and yes, it looks like a Krueger. Should I bring this one back? It looks to be either gold and red, or white and red.


 

 YES, By all means bring it back. I'd be very Interested to clean it up & see what Variation it is? THANKS, LEON.

 P.S. Is that the front of the can or side pic?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 9, 2012)

> P.S. Is that the front of the can or side pic?


 
 Kind of a side view.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 9, 2012)

If it's a side view then I'm going to guess it's this white Krueger pictured on far left or the first one. If the side that would explain why it did not look familar. Curious to clean & find out anyways. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 9, 2012)

Find some Kruegers Bocks like these pictured & "BOOM BABY, THAT'S A GRAND IN YOUR HAND"


----------



## madman (Aug 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> Pabst Blue ribbon.


 looks like a cool dump  the pabst bottle is very cool!


----------



## deacon_frost (Aug 9, 2012)

I agree with plumbata looks like you have some good scrap money potential there. I too was thinking safe, dig that sucker up[]


----------



## ookpik (Aug 10, 2012)

Cool dump!

 Circled in black in the lower right corner of the photo appears to be a tractor seat. That would be a good find if it isn't rusted out.

 Your "lid" is actually the glass top to a coffee perculator and may have some value if it is in nice shape:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&LH_Complete=1&_dmd=1&_nkw=percolator+top+green&_nkwusc=perculator+top+green&_rdc=1

 Good luck!


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 10, 2012)

ookpik,
 Thanks for the info on the lid. I saw that tractor seat yesterday, and unfortunately, only half of it is left. Hopefully there will be some more.

 And also thanks to whoever deleted that other post?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 21, 2012)

Went to the dump again today. Leon, I brought this can back for you, do you recognize it? It has a funny top.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 21, 2012)

Top.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 21, 2012)

Another can I saw there.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 21, 2012)

A helmet I dug. I think it's a toy one, though.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 21, 2012)

I found the clear Coke.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 21, 2012)

Broken Milk.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 21, 2012)

Pretty dump rock.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 21, 2012)

I dug a metal toy plane, without any wings. I also grabbed the fire truck.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 21, 2012)

My tanker.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 21, 2012)

Here are the finds: The metal toy plane, the fire truck, the tanker, a beer can for Leon, and the dump rock, which isn't pictured. I also dug out the Big Black Thing, which turned out to be some sort of electrical box, with wires coming out of it. Does anybody know anything about the toys? Thanks for looking.


----------



## toddrandolph (Aug 21, 2012)

The big metal thing looks like it's enamel and the inside part of either an icebox or early refrigerator. I mostly dig dumps of this age not by choice but because that is all that I can find that isn't picked over. They have good potential for porcelain signs, milks, and late throws, especially if it came from an old farm house. If there is any depth to it below frost line, there's also good potential for crocks and jugs as this was the era when the farms got electricity and were modernizing and tossing all the old stuff


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey Ryan, that rock you found looks like a nice piece of banded Lake Superior agate. If you have access to a rock/tile saw and the will to chop it in half, you will not be disappointed with what is revealed.

 Good luck finding more goodies there!


----------



## hunting262 (Aug 21, 2012)

Bet ya Leon could fix that can you would be surprised what he can do


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 21, 2012)

YES, I do Recognize this can. I'm very Familiar with it. Could probably tell you more on it's history then you'd want to know. This can is a IROQUOIS Indian Head Beer from Buffalo New York. It's funny shaped cone top is what they call a J-Spout. J-spouts were made prewar from around 1940-1942. I dont think they made them after the war (ww2) BUT, They did make them during the war. Fortunately for you you got what they call a Somewhat Rare WW2 Camouflage Olive Drab Iroquois j-spout. These were sent to the Troops overseas, Around 1943-45. They made about 30+ different O.D. cans but only 2 of them were j-spouts, The Iroquois & the Blatz. After the war there was many of these cans left over that could not be sold to the public, SO, What to do with all these left over cans. What they did was sell probably many thousands of these unfilled cans to a shoe polish company to be reused & refilled with shoepolish. They then slapped a paper shoe polish label over the beer can. The top was capped with a removable resealable cap as can be seen still intact on yours. Many of these Iroquoise & Blatz have been found in good condition with the shoe polish label still on them. Because of this they are not as rare as many other O.D. cans. The book gives it a $350 price. In Mint perfect shape it would maybe get twice that around $700. In it's rough poor condition as yours is it would not get much. I hope you brought it home because it's very worthy of trying to clean up. Could clean up nice depending on how heavy the rust is, Or maybe not? Only 1 way to find out. I've owned a few of the Iroquois & Blatz over the years. Here's a pic of 2 different colored ones. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> Another can I saw there.


 

 I'd need a bigger better pic, close up of this one to Identify. LEON.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 21, 2012)

Leon, thanks for the info. The rust really isn't that bad. It was under a piece of metal.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 21, 2012)

Here's a close up of the other can.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 21, 2012)

I was pretty sure what it was with out the close up  & I was right. What you have there is a Schmidts like one of the 2 I got Pictured below. Only yours is upside down. See the upside down B for Beer near the top of your pic which is really the bottom of can. Unfortunatly a extremely common can. You hit a Home run with the Iroquois though. Good job. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> Leon, thanks for the info. The rust really isn't that bad. It was under a piece of metal.


 

 Save it for me, I'd be Interested in cleaning & Purchasing. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 21, 2012)

I had another pic of the Iroquois & Blatz olive drab Camouflage j-spouts on page 2 of my Beer Cans Wanted post. LEON.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 21, 2012)

> Hey Ryan, that rock you found looks like a nice piece of banded Lake Superior agate. If you have access to a rock/tile saw and the will to chop it in half, you will not be disappointed with what is revealed.


 
 I don't have a rock saw. What is inside it? Do you think that someone threw this out? Or was it maybe in a clump of dirt that was dumped there by chance?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 22, 2012)

Went back to the dump again today. I saw this there.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 22, 2012)

Here are the finds. Only one bottle, 2 spoons, a Narragansette beer can, and the Krueger beer can.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 22, 2012)

Jacob Ruppert beer, from 1942. My first clear one. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 23, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## epackage (Aug 23, 2012)

Your girlfriends eyes seem to be saying "Dig over there dummy!"....[8D]


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 23, 2012)

Ryan, Here's my #1 most wanted Narragansett beer can. The Olive Drab Camouflage Narragansett. I'd pay $100+ for a nice dumper of one of these. Who knows, might be one in your dump. Good Luck.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 23, 2012)

> Your girlfriends eyes seem to be saying "Dig over there dummy!"....


 [&:]


----------



## ookpik (Aug 23, 2012)

If you can, take some better pictures of that helmet.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 8, 2012)

Went back to the dump today, and made some interesting finds. A hood ornament off of a Plymouth.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 8, 2012)

A beer can for Leon.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 8, 2012)

This was probably the most unusual find. A bike. Does anyone know how old it is? The frame feels solid. The fender was with it, but it wasn't salvageable. Thanks for any info.


----------



## twowheelfan (Oct 8, 2012)

the bicycle frame has a three piece crank setup indicative of eurpoean manufacture(raleigh or  rudge etc) and the drop outs for the rear wheel open towards the front which pointe to post ww 2. so, english made any time after 1945 if you could grab a serial number off of it it might help in dating it better.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Bottles r LEET
> 
> A beer can for Leon.


 
 That Cone Top Beer Can is a Esslinger's Little Man Ale from Philiadelphia. Somewhat common but better then some. Looks like it would clean up some. Hold for me. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## tigue710 (Oct 8, 2012)

dig deeper!


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 9, 2012)

Just curious, is this a round hole in this bottle?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes, it is.


----------



## Cactuscans (Oct 11, 2012)

Some great beer cans you are finding there, can you post some more pictures , those cans will clean up great!


----------



## jonahtroy (Oct 11, 2012)

Im definately going back to my dump nextdoor. I didnt know rusted can were worth anything  There's also a few gas cans that still have their color


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 25, 2012)

Went back to the dump a couple of days ago. Found this chrome trim off of an old car. I think the parts may be coming off of a 1939 Plymouth Coupe.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Dec 7, 2012)

Went back to the dump today to pick up the Pabst Blue Ribbon bottle. Found a second one while I was there. I also brought back the chrome trim from the car hood. I'm planning to go get the hood next.

 Both bottles date to 1952.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Dec 14, 2012)

Ok... I finally got the hood like I said I would. I carried it on my back like a turtle, half a mile through the woods, in the pitch dark.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Dec 14, 2012)

Back side. Couple of thin spots, but still solid. The thing running down the centre is no good though. The hood is off of a 1939 Plymouth.


----------



## Xaquin (Dec 14, 2012)

awesome finds!

 I need to check out the two dumps I know of.  One is massive, but it's a 45 minute drive.  The other is one I used to play in when I was a kid.

 I shudder to think of all the bottles I broke when I was 10 years old =(


----------



## 42station (Dec 15, 2012)

Good stuff! I love old dumps. You do any digging yet?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes, I have done some digging there.

 Went back to the dump today to do some digging.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 14, 2013)

Hole.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 14, 2013)

Here are the finds: 2 white Krueger beer cans, Diamond green soda, Hoffman soda, Ballantine beer bottle with label, and some nic nacs. Also found a Fruit Bowl with a label that may not make it.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 14, 2013)

Hard to find a beer bottle with label still attached. Usually they are missing. Is it IRTP?  Leon.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 14, 2013)

Leon, what does IRTP stand for?


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 14, 2013)

Thought I educated you. Internal Revenue Tax Paid.  LEON.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok, I see. No, it does not have IRTP statement on it. Has a 1952 copyright date on the label.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 14, 2013)

OK, Looks like we were both responding at same time. Copyright dates are not too accurate though. LEON.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah, the dump does run into the early 60s, so it could be as recent as then.


----------



## green dragon (Jan 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> This was probably the most unusual find. A bike. Does anyone know how old it is? The frame feels solid. The fender was with it, but it wasn't salvageable. Thanks for any info.


 
  late reply, but  one of the reasons I've not been on this board lately, and not doing much bottle dgging or dumping, is because I've gotten heavily involved in vintage bikes. 

  That one looks 50's-60's to me but hard to tell, as noted the  rear dropouts  indicate newer construction, earlier would be rear facing. the one thing  makes it look newer is what appears to be a brazed on cable guide on the top tube. not used much on  real early bikes. cool find but  not super rare or desirable, especially being a girls frame. I'd leave it if I found and I'm into bikes.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 14, 2013)

green dragon, thanks for the info. I didn't have high hopes for it, being in the shape that it's in. It makes me wonder what happened to it. Here is another bike I found in a different dump if your interested to see it. It's a Hercules. Scroll down a little bit. 

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/The-Budd-Dump/m-556078/tm.htm


----------



## green dragon (Jan 15, 2013)

Went and checked that out -  that dump looks a lot like the few around here, one larger one I might get to dig next week 40-60s . 

  Looks like you been finding good cans, I wish I could find some in NY, lots of flat tops but mostly rotted away.

  That Hercules bike: interesting late 50s maybe, I have one in a 24".. it's worth playing around with, but nto  big  money dollarwise, if no rustthroughs , as hoted, some hipster might want it for a 'fixie', especially if the cranks aren't froze up - if you can get the crank arm and the sprocket off - and the chrome looks ok ( does in the pic ), that arm is worth maybe 10-15 bucks. the rest, if  it will come aprt, repaint it and build to ride, nice enough to mess with .

  WIll have to keep my eyes peeled  if we get to dig, then post a thread. 

  take care. 

  ~ AL


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 15, 2013)

green dragon, thanks for the info. The bike is nice, but needs work to get it un-seized.

 Went back to the dump again today. Here is the hole, not a great picture, but it was starting to get dark.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 15, 2013)

Helmet picture, as requested.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 15, 2013)

What could this be?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok, here are the finds. Two Ballantine beers with labels, Colonial Beverages quart soda, cobalt blue talc powder (found out it was cracked when I cleaned it up[]), and a Narragansett king size (probably the best find.)

 The find in the last picture is the little cobalt blue vial in the front. It is a screw-top, but it is still nice. I also found the matching 1918 NH license plate. It wasn't under the tar paper like the other one was...[]

 Also turned up an OSO-Grape, which had a label that disintegrated as soon as I cleaned it.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 25, 2013)

Bump, planning to head back out to the dump when it is no longer freezing.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Feb 2, 2013)

Went back to the dump yesterday. Everything was frozen.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Feb 2, 2013)

While at the dump, I noticed a car fender a little ways away from the dump. Lo and behold: cone tops.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Feb 2, 2013)

Some cones out of the ground. There was a rusted out license plate with them from 1940-41.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Feb 2, 2013)

That was the good news, now for the bad news. The ground was frozen, and I managed to break some while removing them.[][][] Two Esslinger quarts, a Krueger quart, an Irish Cream Ale, and an unknown.[][][] Definitely going back when ground unfreezes, so no more get broken.[] NO more frozen ground digging. There should be more there buried. Here's an Esslinger quart that broke when coming out.[]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Feb 2, 2013)

This guy was frozen in the ground, had to leave it there. Probably an Old Topper.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Feb 2, 2013)

Can finds.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Feb 2, 2013)

Bottle. Last one until ground unfreezes, thanks for looking.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 2, 2013)

I see a Fitgeralds quart cone, the one green can is a common Beverwyck cream ale but that other green can looks like a Pilser's pale ale. a tough can worth good money in good condition. out of the 3 different Pilsers j-spout cone tops this is the easiest one with the yellow half & half being even tougher & then the white Pilser's beer is about impossible & very rare. Hopefully if you go back in spring when ground thaws out you can find some more Pilsers. Thats a good can. Hold them for me & I'll buy them. LEON.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Mar 12, 2013)

Today was a nasty rainy day, but it was warm, so I decided to see if the ground was unfrozen. It was a good thing I went. I didn't bring my camera because of the weather, but got pictures of the finds. Most of the dump was unfrozen. I started out by finding a couple of Little Man Ale cones. Then, I got lucky. I flipped over a piece of frozen dirt, and porcelain was staring me right in the face. A 1913 NH license plate. Not as nice as the 1918 plate condition-wise, but a very worthy find nevertheless. After that I found some more cone tops, some flat tops, and two cone top beer can caps. I left with a full bag. I found a few Little Man Ales (quarts and regular size), a Krueger quart, an unknown quart, two flat tops that I think are older Pabst Blue Ribbon cans, an unknown flat top, and an Old Topper Snappy Ale. Will go back when I get a nice warm day.


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 12, 2013)

That 1913 license plate is an awesome find! Maybe you will find some car parts from that time period. It is amazing to me all the different cone tops you are finding and that they are actually in decent condition. The only cone tops I have ever seen in dumps were so rusted that there was just enough left to know that it was a cone top can. It looks like that dump will be giving you many nice finds this year once the ground fully thaws. Good luck and I'm looking forward to seeing your next finds.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice Find. Save the Cone tops for me. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Mar 13, 2013)

Went to the dump again today. Area where I'm digging.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Mar 13, 2013)

Finds.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Mar 13, 2013)

Got two cans like this, I think. Last one for now, thanks for looking.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 13, 2013)

The green can is a Neuweiler's Cream Ale from Allentown Pennsylvania. Thats a decent can. Not rare but not super common either. If it was the Bock version then it would be super rare. Good find. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## jarhead67 (Mar 16, 2013)

That little cast iron piece looks like an old salesman's sample of a oven. I'm sure you'll find more interesting stuff. And how some of you guys ID some of this stuff is like picking flysh*t out of pepper at 50 yards. I need glasses just to see my monitor.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Mar 29, 2013)

Went back to the dump again today. Anyone know what this thing is?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Mar 29, 2013)

Something shiny.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Mar 29, 2013)

Turned out to be a beat up cup.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Mar 29, 2013)

Not bad.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Mar 29, 2013)

Some parts.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Mar 29, 2013)

Ok, here are the finds. 1940 VT license plate, some parts, a green Schlitz??, beat up Little Man Ale cone, dented Pepsi, and a little metal tag that says SATIN 7 1/2 YARDS 25 CENTS. Does anyone know what kind of vehicle the parts are off of? Thanks, Ryan.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 19, 2013)

Been out at the dump the last few days. Here are some more finds. Let me know if you want any close ups.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 19, 2013)

Piece of jewelry I found in a food jar. Anyone know anything about it? Thanks, Ryan.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 20, 2013)

What names on the beer cans? LEON.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 20, 2013)

There is a Croft Cone, an Old Topper crowntainer, an older Pabst Blue Ribbion, and two unknowns.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 20, 2013)

Here is a picture of my toy cast iron cookstove. Mine looks larger than the one you dug up. I played with mine alot!


----------

